# Urban Milling-walnut log



## ARECHER (Aug 8, 2008)

Here are a few pics of what I was able to accomplish this weekend with the big walnut log that I posted about in this thread.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=5803

It's a TON of work, but I'm having a blast and getting some really nice boards. Still have half of that log left-covered with a tarp...

I post on another forum as well, so for some of you this may be a repeat.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Very nice :yes:


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

And walnut has that distinct aroma......I can almost smell it.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

That is beautiful. Treat 'er right :yes:.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

That is some beautiful wood. Red


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

ARECHER Am I to beleave from the picture, you cut that with a chainsaw? It look like you have a Stiel chainsaw with some sort of a band saw attachment on it. If so please tell me about it and were you bought it.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Beautiful. And don't worry it never get's old either. :no:


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Handyman said:


> ARECHER Am I to beleave from the picture, you cut that with a chainsaw? It look like you have a Stiel chainsaw with some sort of a band saw attachment on it. If so please tell me about it and were you bought it.


Handyman
I believe he has a similar setup to the one in this thread http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=4464
If not someone can correct me. I love the idea just can't find the time or money right now to do it.
David


----------



## ARECHER (Aug 8, 2008)

drcollins804 said:


> Handyman
> I believe he has a similar setup to the one in this thread http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=4464
> If not someone can correct me. I love the idea just can't find the time or money right now to do it.
> David


Yes, it's a RipSaw-powered by a Stihl 036. I cut the slabs off first with an Alaskan mill w/a Husky 395xp.

The Ripsaw is cool, but it takes some getting used to. I bought mine used last year (on everyones favorite auction site). They aren't cheap but they are very portable.

Andy


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

ARECHER,
I like the portable Ripsaw setup, just have not taken on anything that big. I mostly have been cutting up <12" post and live oak, and short, broken ERC from my property. How did it do in that big stuff? How many blades did it take? How many of the beam sections have you joined together? Inquiring Ripsaw owners want to know!:yes:


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

drcollins804 said:


> Handyman
> I believe he has a similar setup to the one in this thread http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=4464
> If not someone can correct me. I love the idea just can't find the time or money right now to do it.
> David


Ok now I know. I have been thinking of getting a portable band mill, but I think they be out of my budget right now. But this tool may be within my means. About how much and I looking at for a new set up like the ripsaw - the Stiel chain saw?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

ARECHER said:


> They aren't cheap but they are very portable.


I think that has to be weighed in for sure. I bet I have pretty close $ in my bandmill than you do your set up, mills/powerheads..._but_ I have to move the logs to mill them. So I have a skidsteer which cost more than my mill. I could have milled that whole walnut log in less than an hour with my little manual mill and made 24" wide boards (a "real" sawmill like some of the other members have could have done it in just a few minutes)...but I could not take my mill to a downed log and walk away with lumber. That would be handy in some cases, along with the ease of storage for you.
I have been down on the labor of these chainsaw mills, and the upkeep (those chainsaw powerheads are not built for milling, my little 13 HP Honda will purr like a kitten for years) just because many guys jump on them and then get burned out on the work involved. And the maintenance/set up. But it looks like you are making good lumber and the work doesn't scare you. I think you have a good setup for your needs...looks like lumber is stacking up in the garage . Keep it up, be safe and have fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## ARECHER (Aug 8, 2008)

*Costs......*

The used Ripsaw I bought came w/the stihl 036 powerhead, 3 guide beams (15 ft.), all the clamps etc, and also a carriage unit that the Ripsaw mounts in (see pic attached). I haven't been using the carriage because I would have to build a base to attach the rails to and that would mean that I would need to store that somewhere too. All of that was $1,300 incl. delivery on ebay. I bought a used Alaskan mill (36") on ebay also for about $80.00. I did buy a new Husky 395xp and that was about $1,100. With accessories, blades and chains and spare parts, I'm pretty close to $3000.00.

Here I'll lay out some pro's and con's.
That's a good bit of money, but not all THAT much, if things were different I probably would have bought a bandsaw mill. But, I live in a house in town that has a 1.5 car garage/workshop (though I don't think a car will ever make it in there as long as I live here) and I don't have the space for storing a bigger mill. I'm not really looking to be a money-making operation. I'm just milling for my own consumption...

The chainsaws are noisy and my neighbors are being really patient (so far). After these logs (that came from this property) are milled, I don't think I'll do much milling here (its only fair-I don't like it when other people are loud). the upside is, I can throw all of the stuff I need in the back of the van and go somewhere else and mill logs.

Darens right about moving the logs...Getting that cant in the one pic up on the sawhorses with the floor jack was a royal PITA. You can mill them on the ground-but that's rough on the knees and back...

Hard work, this kind of work is pretty rough on you. You need to be fairly able-bodied (probably more-so than I am).

Anyway, My long range plans are to buy a piece of wooded property in Northern CA and build a small home using these tools, maybe even reconfigure that carriage assembly to use a 4 stroke engine. With the way the economy is going, anything that helps me be less dependent on the mainstream is a good idea.

Just my thoughts,
Andy


----------



## ARECHER (Aug 8, 2008)

jeffreythree said:


> ARECHER,
> I like the portable Ripsaw setup, just have not taken on anything that big. I mostly have been cutting up <12" post and live oak, and short, broken ERC from my property. How did it do in that big stuff? How many blades did it take? How many of the beam sections have you joined together? Inquiring Ripsaw owners want to know!:yes:


My setup came used with 3 beam sections.

I think I've changed the blade about 5 times now (including the 2 cherry logs I've cut up). I bought a pack of 12 blades, I haven't tried sharpening them yet. While it did ok, it was pretty tough work for the 036 and ripsaw probably easier than oak, I would think.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

As far as lifting that cant on sawhorses, if you could pick up a couple of 6' frames of scaffolding and 4"x6" beam and a chain hoist it might make your life easier. 

This isn't the clearest pic but maybe it will help.








I got a bit nervous with boat winch after one or two logs, so I decided to get one of these http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=33003.


----------



## ARECHER (Aug 8, 2008)

slatron25 said:


> As far as lifting that cant on sawhorses, if you could pick up a couple of 6' frames of scaffolding and 4"x6" beam and a chain hoist it might make your life easier.
> 
> This isn't the clearest pic but maybe it will help.
> View attachment 5044
> ...


Thanks, I had making something like this in mind-but much easier to use existing scaffold frames. I've been looking around for some used ones. I have an old wood siding house to scrape and paint next year...


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Arecher,
Nice looking set up you have! Great looking walnut as well. If you ever get south about 40 miles feel free to stop in and talk lumber. Were just east of Charleston/Matton, Illinois.


----------

